# Need Help Finding Belt Making Accessory



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm making some Scout belts with the cotton military webbing and military-style slip buckle. I can't seem to find the little metal hardware that goes on the end of a webbed belt so the end doesn't fray. That thingy that's not on the buckle side of the belt, rather the opposite side (where the belt goes into the buckle) to fit 2.25" webbing. 

I call it 'metal belt tips/ends', but it must have another belt industry name because I can't find them online or I'm just blind..lol. Any help would be appreciated more than you know!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's called a "strap end" and you should be able to find them at JoAnn's or similar.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks, I'll look under that name. Unfortunately, we don't have any Joanns or anything like that around here and I didn't find them at Joanns online. Off to search some more!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

No luck. Here's what I'm looking for (to fit 2.25" webbing):


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Try here
http://www.nationalwebbing.com/metal-hardware.htm#Tips & Clasps


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wooot!! there you go! clasps and tips, eh? I've always heard them called ends  Learn something every day! thanks for the link! What a cool site


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Up by their logo on that page it says they are trade only -- $250 min. purchase. But we're getting closer!


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

http://www.strapworks.com/Webbing_Tips_p/wt.htm


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Sondra, thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I placed an order for 10 of them and had a shock! Shipping was only $1.98!!


----------

